# A Lua



## João Pedro (29 Dez 2014 às 13:01)

Não encontrei nenhum tópico dedicado ao nosso satélite natural pelo que aqui fica.

Começo com este mosaico, registado ontem, 28 de dezembro.




Lua. Porto, 28-12-2014 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2015 às 19:51)

Hoje está assim; quase cheia e com um ténue halo.



Lua de janeiro. Porto, 02-12-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lua de janeiro. Porto, 02-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## actioman (4 Jan 2015 às 01:20)




----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2015 às 02:32)

Ontem. Quase quase cheia...



Lua de janeiro. Porto, 03-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (4 Jan 2015 às 19:16)

Hoje pelas 6:15h:









Dia 2 pelas 21:30h:


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2015 às 00:57)

Hoje, minguante.




Lua de janeiro. Porto, 09-01-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (8 Mar 2015 às 00:05)

Bonitas, livres de nuvens e muito luminosas têm sido as últimas noites pelo Porto. Ideais para retratar a nossa companheira de longa data.

Na passada quinta-feira:



The Moon. Porto, 05-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E na sexta-feira:



The Moon. Porto, 06-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 06-03-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2015 às 02:36)

Hoje



Moon 8Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2015 às 21:43)

Foto da madrugada de ontem para hoje



Moon 9Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2015 às 22:01)

Lua de hoje:



Moon _22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Moon_22Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Vitor TT (23 Mar 2015 às 01:36)

E ontem ( Domingo ) vi a lua tão "fininha" já quase sobre o mar, estava na praia pequena, mas não tinha lente para a alcaçar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2015 às 21:55)

Ontem



Moon_24Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Mar 2015 às 02:08)

Hoje



Moon_28Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (28 Mar 2015 às 02:52)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Hoje


 Quarto Crescente perfeito!


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Abr 2015 às 00:53)

Ontem :




Moon_31Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr




Moon_31Mar15 by JoaoPaulo*, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mai 2015 às 00:10)

Ontem ao poente :



Moon_19Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Moon_19Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (20 Mai 2015 às 19:46)

Belíssima! Gosto quando está assim.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mai 2015 às 18:32)

Hoje



Moon_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




Moon_25Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Mai 2015 às 22:44)

A lua hoje já bem para lá da 1ª. Giba, quase cheia:


----------



## StormRic (1 Jun 2015 às 00:00)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A lua hoje já bem para lá da Giba maior, quase cheia:



 muito boas fotos! Gosto em particular da segunda e da terceira, apanhando aqueles rastos.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Jun 2015 às 10:26)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A lua hoje já bem para lá da 1ª. Giba, quase cheia:



Muito Bom Quase dá para ver a bandeira americana...a abanar e tudo


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Jun 2015 às 23:41)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A lua hoje já bem para lá da 1ª. Giba, quase cheia:



Fotos excelentes   Zoom`s gigantescos 

Deixo aqui a Lua de Hoje (99,8%) 




FullMoon_3Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr




FullMoon_3Mai15 by joao paulo, no Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Jun 2015 às 19:36)

Ontem


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Jul 2015 às 01:58)

A lua e o seu brilho a iluminar os altos-cumulus penso eu (ontem dia 1):


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Jul 2015 às 04:38)

Quarto crescente de ontem:


----------



## StormRic (26 Jul 2015 às 18:02)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Quarto crescente de ontem:



 boas fotos! Mostram bem a turbulência dos níveis baixos e o avermelhamento característico da proximidade do horizonte bem como a deformação produzida pela refracção, na segunda foto, tal como se costuma observar por vezes no sol do poente.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Jul 2015 às 20:28)

Fotos que tirei ao luar de ontem 
Na Praia das Pedras Amarelas , Lavadores 




Na Marina do Douro, São pedro da Afurada


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Jul 2015 às 20:38)

Recebi uma lente nova e fui logo tirar fotografias à lua 
Um crop da de uma das fotos:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Muito boas as fotos de todos! Isto nem se compara com as vossas mas pronto, é o que se tem


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Jul 2015 às 03:59)

A lua de hoje já mais gordinha, Julho é mês de Lua Azul:


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 07:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A lua de hoje já mais gordinha, Julho é mês de Lua Azul



 boas fotos, o amarelecido típico da baixa altura no horizonte ficou muito bem à "anafadinha", aquela com as chaminés está cheia de ambiente!


----------



## StormRic (27 Jul 2015 às 08:03)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Fotos que tirei ao luar de ontem



Lindas, excelente trabalho, e aquela da marina (no Flickr) está simplesmente fabulosa, espantosa a calmaria da água.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Jul 2015 às 19:47)

StormRic disse:


> Lindas, excelente trabalho, e aquela da marina (no Flickr) está simplesmente fabulosa, espantosa a calmaria da água.


Obrigado @StormRic , também gostei do resultado final  E ainda para mais sem tripé comigo


----------



## StormRic (28 Jul 2015 às 01:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Obrigado @StormRic , também gostei do resultado final  E ainda para mais sem tripé comigo



Usaste o método da colocação da câmara sobre algo estável, muro ou algo do género? Por acaso há situações em que até funciona melhor que um tripé, com vento intenso por exemplo. Às vezes chego a andar com algumas pedrinhas ou moedas no bolso para usar como niveladores nessas circunstâncias.


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Jul 2015 às 04:36)

A lua gibosa desta madrugada, estava a ver que não se ia embora para o céu ficar mais escuro para as delta aquaridas (chuva de meteoros fraquinha)


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jul 2015 às 21:20)

Lua Azul do fim do mês, espero na próxima madrugada captar a Lua no seu poente, hoje foi impossível com o manto de nuvens espesso...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Jul 2015 às 21:41)

Luar de ontem.
Achei muito interessante o halo lunar


----------



## StormRic (31 Jul 2015 às 23:20)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A lua gibosa desta madrugada



Linda composição, e nada fácil, dura pouco tempo. Belo ambiente! 



Mr. Neves disse:


> Lua Azul do fim do mês



 nada "azul", mas ficou bem bonita! 
Bem captada a filtragem pelas nuvens.



Tiagolco disse:


> Luar de ontem.
> Achei muito interessante o halo lunar



Bem apanhado, boa luz.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 01:03)

Lua de ontem, dia 30 de Julho.
Escondida nas nuvens e com direito a halo lunar!





"Blue moon" de hoje, para mim a foto mais nítida que tirei da Lua até agora! Agora só em 2018


----------



## StormRic (1 Ago 2015 às 18:28)

guisilva5000 disse:


> "Blue moon" de hoje, para mim a foto mais nítida que tirei da Lua até agora! Agora só em 2018



Boas fotos!
Vamos treinando porque...

vai ocorrer o espectacular evento da *Super-Lua de 28 de Setembro* próximo, com direito a *eclipse lunar total* e tudo! Começa cerca da 1h da madrugada com a Lua bem alta e termina pouco depois das 6h; totalidade com Lua-de-sangue às 3:47.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Ago 2015 às 20:39)

StormRic disse:


> Boas fotos!
> Vamos treinando porque...
> 
> vai ocorrer o espectacular evento da *Super-Lua de 28 de Setembro* próximo, com direito a *eclipse lunar total* e tudo! Começa cerca da 1h da madrugada com a Lua bem alta e termina pouco depois das 6h; totalidade com Lua-de-sangue às 3:47.


Nem sabia, obrigado!


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Ago 2015 às 02:06)

E eu quando passava em frente ao farol da Roca, estaciono o jipe abrigado do vento para ver o nível da água e vejo a lua a nascer por de trás da serra de Sintra e sem ter levado a DSLR e a objectiva maior, ainda tirei com a que levei, mas sem zoom decente ficou claro uma bosta .


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 03:21)

Vitor TT disse:


> E eu quando passava em frente ao farol da Roca, estaciono o jipe abrigado do vento para ver o nível da água e vejo a lua a nascer por de trás da serra de Sintra e sem ter levado a DSLR e a objectiva maior, ainda tirei com a que levei, mas sem zoom decente ficou claro uma bosta .



Essa visão é mesmo bonita, e difícil de apanhar no instante exacto. Mas deve ter ficado suficientemente bem para ilustrar o momento sublime.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Ago 2015 às 23:38)

StormRic disse:


> Essa visão é mesmo bonita, e difícil de apanhar no instante exacto. Mas deve ter ficado suficientemente bem para ilustrar o momento sublime.



Fotografei já após ter "nascido" da serra, alias foi um momento rápido, mas a nebulosidade também me retirou algumas hipóteses, mas pronto vou colocar a treta que ficou ,


----------



## actioman (6 Ago 2015 às 13:09)

Hoje dia 06/08/2015, quase em quarto minguante:


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2015 às 12:00)

Já atrasada, no passado dia 29 de julho:



Hide and seek. Porto, 29-07-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (18 Ago 2015 às 23:28)

Ontem:



The Moon. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Leça da Palmeira, 17-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Vitor TT (28 Ago 2015 às 00:58)

E a lua, vista de onde estou,


----------



## Mr. Neves (29 Ago 2015 às 23:11)

Super Lua de hoje (vi-me aflito para encaixar a lua na 1º foto com uma ampliação de 109x):


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 23:21)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Super Lua de hoje (vi-me aflito para a encaixar a 1ª na foto com uma ampliação de 109x):



Ficou boa, grande zoom, cheia de detalhes. Luz perfeita. 
Hoje pode-se ler ao relento sem precisar de iluminação artificial...


----------



## Vitor TT (30 Ago 2015 às 03:32)

A Lua vista dos lados da costa Sintrense,


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 18:05)

Vitor TT disse:


> A Lua vista dos lados da costa Sintrense,



 linda(s)! Tiraste do terreiro de estacionamento da Pirolita para a encosta da Tomelia, ao lado do Cabeço do Vento, as primeiras fotos. Aquela penúltima com a Azóia em primeiro plano e a Lua entre a Peninha e Adrenunes foi da Roca.


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2015 às 00:10)

Algumas da passada sexta-feira, véspera da super lua de agosto:



Full Moon. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Full Moon. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Full Moon. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Ago 2015 às 00:33)

Mais algumas fotos da Lua já bem encaminhada para o seu poente de ontem:

















Esta já não ficou muito bem mas tivesse mais escuro tinha saído uma bela foto:





Há pouco:


----------



## Gerofil (31 Ago 2015 às 00:43)

Superlua (Lisboa)...





Fonte: Globo.com


----------



## criz0r (31 Ago 2015 às 01:02)

Desde 6ª feira a observá-la com o meu Telescópio amador, é realmente linda a nossa "companheira"  .


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Ago 2015 às 01:13)

As fotos que tirei são da semana passada, quando a lua ainda estava em quarto crescente. Aproveitei o facto de estar céu limpo e de estar numa aldeia e pronto, aqui está:








Lua a desaparecer por trás das serras:












Aproveito para pôr esta fotografia da constelação "Ursa Maior", na mesma noite:


----------



## Vitor TT (31 Ago 2015 às 01:16)

StormRic disse:


> linda(s)! Tiraste do terreiro de estacionamento da Pirolita para a encosta da Tomelia, ao lado do Cabeço do Vento, as primeiras fotos. Aquela penúltima com a Azóia em primeiro plano e a Lua entre a Peninha e Adrenunes foi da Roca.



Exacto, e foi pura sorte, pois estava a dar a volta para vir embora quando a vi, mais outra volta e toca a tirar a tralha toda e "disparar",  correcto.


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 05:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Algumas da passada sexta-feira, véspera da super lua de agosto:





Mr. Neves disse:


> Mais algumas fotos da Lua já bem encaminhada para o seu poente de ontem:





Tiagolco disse:


> As fotos que tirei são da semana passada, quando a lua ainda estava em quarto crescente. Aproveitei o facto de estar céu limpo e de estar numa aldeia e pronto, aqui está:



 fotos espectaculares de todos, cheias de ambiente, belas composições e momentos!  é fascinante ver este tópico!


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2015 às 00:25)

Que fotos belíssimas do Cosmos! Estão de facto fantásticas, obrigado pela contribuição .


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2015 às 23:15)

Hoje temos um "ovinho" no céu! 



September Moon. 01-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vi-a muito pouco depois de surgir sobre o horizonte e estava enorme! Pena não ter a máquina comigo.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Set 2015 às 23:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje temos um "ovinho" no céu!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito boa a foto!! Que tipo de máquina e lente usaste??


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2015 às 23:41)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito boa a foto!! Que tipo de máquina e lente usaste??


Obrigado Tiago.  Usei uma Canon EOS 700D com uma lente de 250 mm.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Set 2015 às 14:10)

Também a "apanhei" ontem  Já numa fase em que ia alta...


----------



## Joaopaulo (2 Set 2015 às 19:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Hoje temos um "ovinho" no céu!



Ontem praticamente à mesma hora e minuto , estava a olhar para o mesmo 

Foto tirada um minuto antes da tua 




Altitude 13º
Direção 92º E


----------



## João Pedro (2 Set 2015 às 19:53)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Ontem praticamente à mesma hora e minuto , estava a olhar para o mesmo
> 
> Foto tirada um minuto antes da tua
> 
> ...


Tirei outras antes da que aqui coloquei. Estávamos mesmo a fotografar a mesma coisa à mesma hora! 
Hoje há alguma nebulosidade no horizonte, para já pelo menos, mas vou tentar apanhá-la mais cedo.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2015 às 00:21)

O melhor que se conseguiu arranjar hoje (ontem), antes de fugir para trás das nuvens:



Towering above the Tower. Porto, 02-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Set 2015 às 23:38)

A lua hoje




Altitude 21º
Direção 223º SW


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Set 2015 às 23:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A lua hoje
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lindo!! O detalhe das crateras está fantástico!! 
Espero bem que tires fotos ao eclipse lunar de dia 28


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Set 2015 às 00:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Lindo!! O detalhe das crateras está fantástico!!
> Espero bem que tires fotos ao eclipse lunar de dia 28



Obrigado !  Para o eclipse vou fazer os possíveis


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2015 às 14:11)

*A lua está a encolher e a culpa é da Terra*
*Fotografias mais recentes da NASA, mostram os efeitos do nosso planeta no astro*

A lua está a encolher e culpa é da Terra. Em 2010, os cientistas revelaram que certas fissuras e sulcos, visíveis na superfície lunar, eram consequência da força gravitacional que puxa o astro para o nosso planeta. 

Imagens recentes do Lunar Reconnaissance Orbiter (LRO), uma pequena nave espacial robótica lançada pela NASA, revelam com alta definição o fenómeno. As fotografias fazem parte de um estudo recente divulgado na revista Geology. 

Graças ao LRO, três quartos da superfície da Lua já foram fotografados e os investigadores já contabilizaram cerca de 3200 escarpas. A maioria tem menos de nove quilómetros de cumprimento e dezenas de metros de altura. 

*



*

A lua vive um processo de arrefecimento, com uma duração de mil milhões de anos, e conforme o núcleo vai ficando mais frio, algumas áreas que estavam fundidas, solidificam e fraturam. À medida que isso acontece a sua área total vai encolhendo. 

*



*

Nesta segunda imagem, da NASA, os tons avermelhados representam altitudes mais elevadas. O azul e o verde, a superfície mais baixa. 

Na verdade, se não fosse a Terra, as escarpas e sulcos formar-se-iam de forma uniforme. Por causa da atração gravitacional da nossa órbita, em torno da região equatorial da Lua, os cumes criam-se de norte para sul e, perto dos polos, formam-se de leste para oeste.

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/tecnologia/nasa/a-lua-esta-a-encolher-e-a-culpa-e-da-terra


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2015 às 22:44)

Há pouco, por trás de um manto de nevoeiro:



Almost Super. Porto, 25-09-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Mr. Neves (27 Set 2015 às 21:57)

Eis as primeiras (espero que não sejam as últimas) fotos desta fantática noite em termos lunares:
Pouco depois do nascente:









Mais tarde já com a lua sem tons amarelecidos:


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Set 2015 às 04:15)

Apanhei o eclipse!!! Foi lindo! Vejam por vocês  Não enquadrei as fotos mas é só para terem uma noção.
Super lua:




Última foto que tirei do eclipse, antes de perder a lua:




Valeu a pena ter acordado tão cedo


----------



## frederico (28 Set 2015 às 05:04)

Vou dormir 2 horas. cheguei agora a casa. Está um nevoeiro muito denso nas zonas baixas, fui ao Monte Córdoba assistir ao eclipse. Pensava que estaria sozinho mas havia dois grupos de jovens, e alguns jovens sozinhos a tirar fotos e a filmar. Lá em cima via-se bem, o céu estava totalmente limpo, pena os candeeiros da iluminação nocturna serem tão fortes.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2015 às 01:17)

frederico disse:


> Vou dormir 2 horas. cheguei agora a casa. Está um nevoeiro muito denso nas zonas baixas, fui ao Monte Córdoba assistir ao eclipse. Pensava que estaria sozinho mas havia dois grupos de jovens, e alguns jovens sozinhos a tirar fotos e a filmar. Lá em cima via-se bem, o céu estava totalmente limpo, pena os candeeiros da iluminação nocturna serem tão fortes.


Por pouco não me apanhavas também!  Estive mesmo mesmo para ir lá!


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Out 2015 às 23:55)

Lua hoje, perto das 19:30h





Altitude 33º
Direção 165º SSE


----------



## ecobcg (27 Out 2015 às 21:19)

Parece que hoje será a última superlua de 2015.

Uma foto captada há pouco.


----------



## StormRic (16 Nov 2015 às 15:12)

A Lua na sexta-feira 13 de má memória:


----------



## StormRic (17 Nov 2015 às 19:33)

Uma Lua mais romântica, não sei se gostam, ontem dia 16, e não digo onde é, têm obrigação de saber:


----------



## camrov8 (17 Nov 2015 às 19:52)

se calhar quem não vive em Lisboa não faz a mínima ideia onde fica esse local


----------



## rozzo (17 Nov 2015 às 20:48)

Parece-me uma casa que há ali junto à Graça, a caminho da Senhora do Monte?

Mas pelo comentário da "obrigação" não deve ser nesse local, deve ser algo parecido...


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Nov 2015 às 22:12)

StormRic disse:


> Uma Lua mais romântica, não sei se gostam, ontem dia 16, e não digo onde é, têm obrigação de saber:


Lindo! Mas não faço ideia de onde é, não me crucifiques!


----------



## João Pedro (17 Nov 2015 às 22:46)

StormRic disse:


> Uma Lua mais romântica, não sei se gostam, ontem dia 16, e não digo onde é, têm obrigação de saber:


Vá, é em Sintra. A Villa Nogueiras. 
Gostamos, claro!


----------



## StormRic (18 Nov 2015 às 22:00)

rozzo disse:


> Parece-me uma casa que há ali junto à Graça, a caminho da Senhora do Monte?
> 
> Mas pelo comentário da "obrigação" não deve ser nesse local, deve ser algo parecido...





João Pedro disse:


> Vá, é em Sintra. A Villa Nogueiras.
> Gostamos, claro!



Se é "romântica" com direito a obrigatoriedade, só podia ser em Sintra. 

Mas a dica na encosta do Castelo/Graça também é boa.

Obrigado por terem gostado.


----------



## João Pedro (28 Nov 2015 às 08:42)

A Lua a 26 de novembro, com coroa lunar parcial:




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




The Moon. Porto, 26-11-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Nov 2016 às 20:36)

Aqui fica uma belíssima foto da Super Lua, aqui pelo Ribatejo, mais propriamente em Azinhaga, Golegã.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Nov 2016 às 21:36)

Super-lua-14/11/2016:

Esta madrugada - 02h:01m:





Pelas 18h:25m (muita turbulência e nuvens altas):









Pelas 21h:12m:


----------



## ecobcg (14 Nov 2016 às 22:36)

Uma aqui do Sul, da Superlua de hoje


----------



## Rachie (14 Nov 2016 às 23:02)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui fica uma belíssima foto da Super Lua, aqui pelo Ribatejo, mais propriamente em Azinhaga, Golegã.


Removeste o vídeo ou está privado? Não dá para abrir o link


----------



## joralentejano (14 Nov 2016 às 23:24)

Várias imagens da Super Lua em vários pontos do planeta aqui: http://observador.pt/2016/11/14/as-primeiras-imagens-da-superlua-pelo-mundo/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Nov 2016 às 23:40)

Rachie disse:


> Removeste o vídeo ou está privado? Não dá para abrir o link



Não é nenhum vídeo. A ligação é para uma foto do Facebook.


----------



## Garcia (15 Nov 2016 às 00:10)

a minha contribuição..


----------



## weatherbox (15 Nov 2016 às 00:47)

Rachie disse:


> Removeste o vídeo ou está privado? Não dá para abrir o link



O autor esqueceu-se de pôr no Photoshop parte do pinaclo em privado


----------



## Crissie (15 Nov 2016 às 01:01)

Toda desfocada e tal , mas foi o melhor que se conseguiu


----------



## jorgeanimal (15 Nov 2016 às 02:38)

Garcia disse:


> a minha contribuição..


A Igreja de casal novo e as matas no fundo.


----------



## Crissie (15 Nov 2016 às 08:43)

Garcia disse:


> a minha contribuição..




Foto linda sobre a  nossa zona :_)


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Nov 2016 às 08:58)

weatherbox disse:


> O autor esqueceu-se de pôr no Photoshop parte do pinaclo em privado



@weatherbox não vês que a Lua estava tão perto que ficou à frente do pináculo da torre???


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2016 às 17:11)

Lua Ontem

<blockquote class="imgur-embed-pub" lang="en" data-id="a/6hHxK"><a href="//imgur.com/6hHxK"></a></blockquote><script async src="//s.imgur.com/min/embed.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## srr (15 Nov 2016 às 17:25)

Veem a minha foto ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Nov 2016 às 17:48)

srr disse:


> Veem a minha foto ?


Nope...


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Nov 2016 às 17:57)

Rachie disse:


> Removeste o vídeo ou está privado? Não dá para abrir o link


Eu não cheguei a colocar video nenhum, mas sim apenas uma foto que estava no facebook.

Aqui nesta ligação podem ver algumas das melhores fotos da Lua, em algumas partes do mundo.
http://www.tabonito.pt/melhores-fotos-da-super-lua-tiradas-em-todo-o-mundo


----------



## srr (16 Nov 2016 às 09:13)

A ver se é desta ; LUA

<a href=""><img src="" title="source: imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2016 às 09:36)

Davidmpb disse:


> Castelo de Guimarães, ontem.
> Foto de Hélder Pereira:




Boa "montagem"... eheheh!!


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2016 às 09:47)

Fica o registo, foto tirada no paredão de Cascais.



image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2016 às 11:35)

Davidmpb disse:


> Castelo de Guimarães, ontem.
> Foto de Hélder Pereira:



Qualquer pessoa que percebe minimamente de fotografia sabe que isto não é uma fotografia, mas sim uma composição de várias...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2016 às 11:50)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Qualquer pessoa que percebe minimamente de fotografia sabe que isto não é uma fotografia, mas sim uma composição de várias...



Claro... mas podia ser uma composição de várias, mas minimamente real... neste caso e na noite em causa, nunca se apanharia a lua atrás do castelo neste ângulo... visto ela ter nascido no ângulo oposto... e aí já começa a ser manipulação a mais... colocar algo num local onde nunca esteve....


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2016 às 12:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Claro... mas podia ser uma composição de várias, mas minimamente real... neste caso e na noite em causa, nunca se apanharia a lua atrás do castelo neste ângulo... visto ela ter nascido no ângulo oposto... e aí já começa a ser manipulação a mais... colocar algo num local onde nunca esteve....


bom , não é nenhuma montagem mas pronto, vou remove-la para não levantar mais polémica.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2016 às 13:34)

Davidmpb disse:


> bom , não é nenhuma montagem mas pronto, vou remove-la para não levantar mais polémica.



Não é polémica nenhuma...  Estava só a comentar... Se verificares no The Photographers Ephemeris, a Lua nasceu a ENE nessa noite.... ora na foto em causa, tens a fachada NE do Castelo em primeiro plano, ou seja, a foto é tirada  com a máquina a apontar para SW, de forma a apanhar essa mesma fachada... ora, a Lua nasceu precisamente do lado oposto ao que a máquina estaria a apontar... é fácil confirmares isso 

Aliás, desse dia, vi mais algumas montagens irreais, não foi só essa... há uma outra do Cristo Rei que se vê que a Lua foi lá metida e ampliada exageradamente


----------



## Snifa (16 Nov 2016 às 13:45)

ecobcg disse:


> Boa "montagem"... eheheh!!



Também acho que é  montagem, a lua parece-me algo desproporcional. 

Nada contra montagens, desde que bem feitas e assumidas pelo autor, neste caso seria uma composição de várias fotos com diferentes exposições, tudo junto e combinado ou colado ( no caso da lua) numa imagem só.

Não pode ser uma imagem só, pois o brilho de uma lua cheia iria ofuscar o brilho das estrelas que aparecem em redor, e com a exposição necessária ( e aumento do ISO)  para captar a Via Láctea ( partindo do princípio que é isso que aparece na imagem)  a lua ficaria completamente " estourada" 

Imagem da via láctea captada numa lua cheia:







Como vêem a lua  está muito brilhante.

Montagem de foto da lua com via láctea:


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2016 às 13:52)

Snifa disse:


> Também acho que é  montagem, a lua parece-me algo desproporcional.
> 
> Nada contra montagens, desde que bem feitas e assumidas pelo autor, neste caso seria uma composição de várias fotos com diferentes exposições, tudo junto e combinado ou colado ( no caso da lua) numa imagem só.
> 
> Não pode ser uma imagem só, pois o brilho de uma lua cheia iria ofuscar o brilho das estrelas que aparecem em redor, e com a exposição necessária ( e aumento do ISO)  para captar a Via Láctea ( partindo do princípio que é isso que aparece na imagem)  a lua ficaria completamente " estourada"




Sim, há muitas fotos que têm mesmo de ser feitas assim.. uma exposição para um assunto, outra exposição para outro e depois tudo composto numa única foto... mas desde que não se altere o que se estava a ver no momento, porque o sensor não consegue igualar o que o olho vê... a minha foto que coloquei mais atrás é uma composição de duas exposições... mas com a máquina fixa e sem estar a alterar posições e tamanhos de nada...

Agora neste caso é mesmo a questão de a Lua nunca ter estado na posição retratada, atrás daquela fachada do Castelo... e para mim isso já é alteração da realidade..


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Nov 2016 às 14:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Sim, há muitas fotos que têm mesmo de ser feitas assim.. uma exposição para um assunto, outra exposição para outro e depois tudo composto numa única foto... mas desde que não se altere o que se estava a ver no momento, porque o sensor não consegue igualar o que o olho vê... a minha foto que coloquei mais atrás é uma composição de duas exposições... mas com a máquina fixa e sem estar a alterar posições e tamanhos de nada...
> 
> Agora neste caso é mesmo a questão de a Lua nunca ter estado na posição retratada, atrás daquela fachada do Castelo... e para mim isso já é alteração da realidade..


Sim agora verifiquei que é uma montagem,não tinha olhado bem para ela e além disso falei com o autor.
Mas que não fique dúvidas que é do castelo de Guimarães, o autor fez um bom trabalho( na minha opinião), as fotos de montagens também são belas.


----------



## Rachie (16 Nov 2016 às 18:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu não cheguei a colocar video nenhum, mas sim apenas uma foto que estava no facebook.
> 
> Aqui nesta ligação podem ver algumas das melhores fotos da Lua, em algumas partes do mundo.
> http://www.tabonito.pt/melhores-fotos-da-super-lua-tiradas-em-todo-o-mundo


O link dizia "video" :-) mas já vi que os outros também


----------

